# Cheap & Best Digital Camera



## topramen115 (Oct 10, 2005)

Can anybody suggest me a cheap & best Digital Camera....Approx Price also


----------



## Netjunkie (Oct 10, 2005)

If you are looking at something around 12k, there is a discussion here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29876


----------



## gdatuk (Oct 11, 2005)

cheap and best dont go hand in hand wrt cameras


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 11, 2005)

I got sony DSCP73, i love this camera, it's great.

It cost was aroung 19000 when i got it, but i got it without packaging for 11000, using it for 2 years now, no prob.


----------

